# "R2-C-Thru"



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*My 1*st* e*ve*r* template build*! Whooowhooo!*





















It's a shared *Magpie* profile, with a no-glues, no-fasteners, dual polymorph swell, and a great big *scratch*!*!*!* But she's sure comfy, and shoots great!! :wave:*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love it! :wub:


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks cool.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow looks like it should be hanging in an art show display. Very sleek and aerodynamic. Great work Mr Mad Scientist. Really nicely done


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Downright whimsical...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy crap Lee, that is awesome!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, guys!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very very nice!

jazz


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful!!! . . . Do you shoot it like a PFS?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee that's a very cool shooter almost as cool as you brother :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

More than COOL, its ICE COLD brotha! Lovely!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats for your first template. The catapult is very nice, good work.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful!!! . . . Do you shoot it like a PFS?


Yes sir! I shoot most everything with an "Involved" sort of release....

I mean, It's not a "clean" release.

Very similar to what I do with PFS...

Thanks for lookin, Peter!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Darn it, I kind of want one now!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

JTslinger said:


> Darn it, I kind of want one now!


you've never met a shooter you didn't want kind of like me and sandwiches :neener:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is that Plexiglas? It looks awesome. I've got to try me some of that poly morph. I spent so much time sanding and buffing my Plexiglas shooter just to get a fork hit and break it . As always... Great work Sir. I bet it won't be your last template slingshot!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Is that Plexiglas? It looks awesome. I've got to try me some of that poly morph. I spent so much time sanding and buffing my Plexiglas shooter just to get a fork hit and break it . As always... Great work Sir. I bet it won't be your last template slingshot!


Yeah.... it was sooooo nice to see something this nice get done in so short a time.... I've totally got the bug!

Yeah, I think it's plexi... Found it and bunch of other boards dad was obviously using for cutting boards at some point. Seemed tough as he[[! So I liberated it..... There's room for at least 50 of these little ergos if I nest them correctly!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice one Lee! Shexy shooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done, Lee!!! So with no glue, how did you attach the palm swells?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool! Nicely done Sir, nicely done.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

bigron said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darn it, I kind of want one now!
> ...


That is true, my wish list of shooters keeps getting bigger and bigger! I did get my hands on an HTS finally.

I need a larger storage bag for my shooters. I can say I shoot just about all my shooters, except my poly lizard trainer and my A+ PS2. The only reason I really don't shoot the ps2 right now is because I need to make bands for it.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry, didn't mean to thread jack. Back on topic, that is a beautiful frame!

Did anyone else get giddy when Lee said he could make about 50 more?


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats!!! great sling!! Love the plexy/white combination. Did you cut it by hand or CNC?


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very cool!! Reminds me of an exotic sports car!!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I have some bullet proof plexi from a auto build a few years back, its a pain to cut but it buffs 100% clear and I can shape it like a ergo with a propane torch, I'm going to give it a try once I get a new saw!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it LEE !!!!!! That is AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nicely done, Lee!!! So with no glue, how did you attach the palm swells?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles... There are two hourglass shaped holes in the frame that allow the polymorph to extrude, and then fuse to it'self on the opposite side! Just as slick as you like! It's just, "Bippity Boppity... *Palm swell"!!!*


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

BAT said:


> Congrats!!! great sling!! Love the plexy/white combination. Did you cut it by hand or CNC?


Hahaha!! Modified portable bandsaw, chainsaw files, and some sandpaper, baby!!! only thing computer navigated round here are my temper tantrums!!! :stupidcomp:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Cool little shooter! Clearly, a winning design and color combination.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Lee that is MAD SCIENTIST genius. I know that bad language is not really tolerated so I will say this. How the 4nicate did you get that to look so smooth and stick and just work??????

You really are the mad scientist of slingshots! Your imagination with materials and looks for each original shooter blows my tiny little mind.

Keep moving onward and upward my man, with your brain the sky is definitely the limit.

WOW!!!!!!!

Clint


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Silva I like that size & shape :rofl:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice work Lee!  Very slick indeed.

Tom


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Hey Lee that is MAD SCIENTIST genius. I know that bad language is not really tolerated so I will say this. How the 4nicate did you get that to look so smooth and stick and just work??????
> 
> You really are the mad scientist of slingshots! Your imagination with materials and looks for each original shooter blows my tiny little mind.
> 
> ...


Hehehe.... Have you been taking flattery lessons from Dougy (dougdynasty)? or what?!?!? I do appreciate it, Clint....But although I may be "Mad", I am no genius....

What I do have, working in my favor(if anything), is the simple fact that I am one of very few people around here that have completely committed themselves to making and shooting slingshots.... Have not quite sold my soul.... But I may very well have to before I'm done with slingshots


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dougy is a good man who I very much look up to in his manners and awesome skills but that there was not flattery Lee that was an observation. I honestly am a big fan of your work and your decision to dedicate yourself to slingshots. 
As I said in my opinion with your talent and dedication to this wonderful world of slingshots, the sky is definitely the limit.
Thank you

Clint.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A Hobba Hobba


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Another original concept from Lee. That is just plain kewl. Now for a see though slingshot bikini wearing model to demo it for us? Look forward to the video.

Is the translucent core polycarbonate?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Another original concept from Lee. That is just plain kewl. Now for a see though slingshot bikini wearing model to demo it for us? Look forward to the video.
> 
> Is the translucent core polycarbonate?


I don't know what it is, Chuck.... It's pretty hard stuff.. I'm making the holes with a dbl cut carbide bur because even a sharp twist drill wants to break through the other side regardless the speed or feed... I t's buffable to the most lucid glass like clarity... Carries light very well! Sharp chem odor, almost like super glue when sanding.....

Any Ideas??


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

"Stinkeeeeeepoo R2 C thru Slingshot "
should be her name


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Top notch as usual :king:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work shared here!

Looks - no IS a timeless piece of

top notch design!

great!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Aint that just like you to be thinking outside of the errr... ...inverted pyramid! Nice fram and use of that pmorph. I'm diggin it. 
Keep it up,

SF


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee

Honestly..... You can't be seen with a slingshot with a *scratch* like that. Go ahead and protect yourself from the shame. Send it to me immediately. I promise I won't tell anyone where I got it from.

Looks awesome.

Keith


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

This design has just evolved!!!

Posting pics very soon!

To be continued.........


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man the suspense is overwhelming. Please don't keep us waiting. I can't wait to see


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

No fair to tease us like that Lee!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> Oh man the suspense is overwhelming. Please don't keep us waiting. I can't wait to see


You just get your A-double-S back to work, cowboy!!! hehe

Better know by now, I aint no Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That Name!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!! :king:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Still on pins and needles waiting to see R2-C-Thr v2.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Still on pins and needles waiting to see R2-C-Thr v2.


Yeah baby!!!!! 
I'll second that statement. You are not only a master of the forked stick, you sir are a master of suspense aswell!!!!! hahahaha.
The only thing is that my pins and needles have evolved into nails and arrows


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry for the delay..... Complications in the laboratory! hahahaha..

My very late night finish work LOOKED like very late night finish work once viewed in the fresh light of this new day..... I fixed some, but made most worse... I did learn a valuable lesson or two!

#1 Spend the money for new, clean material, rather than attempting to re-purpose one of your fathers old makeshift butcher blocks!!!

#2 Be certain of the quality of finish on a plexi core *before *you go slumping low temp thermoplastic on/into the thing!!!

These are rough, but you'll get the idea. Ive never worked with this stuff before, so call it RandD.... Very late night R and D!!!! hahaha!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Well as expected you certainly did not dissapoint mr mad scientist. I think you should change your name to "Doctor Forkinstein"

Those look like a whole lot of fun to shoot but a whole lot of pain in the a-double-s to make so hats off to you my friend you did it again.
Keep up the great work Lee.

Clint.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those do look fantastic

Is the question of the quality a matter of them being safe to shoot?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow lee u sir are a Meistro. Dan those are awesome. What I'd give to be as talented as you for one day. Man super cool shooters


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm diggin' it. ... Still Space Age, Lee, but you're gonna be the first to enter the information age I bet. :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow she got kids !!!! Just to let you know we could adopt one to help you out so you can concentrate on
"breading mommy"
( alien like )
Cheerio


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm diggin' it. ... Still Space Age, Lee, but you're gonna be the first to enter the information age I bet. :bowdown:


The j8ok

V

K



DougDynasty said:


> Wow lee u sir are a Meistro. Dan those are awesome. What I'd give to be as talented as you for one day. Man super cool shooters





leon13 said:


> Wow she got kids !!!! Just to let you know we could adopt one to help you out so you can concentrate on
> "breading mommy"
> ( alien like )
> Cheerio





JTslinger said:


> Those do look fantastic
> 
> Is the question of the quality a matter of them being safe to shoot?





Barky Bow said:


> Well as expected you certainly did not dissapoint mr mad scientist. I think you should change your name to "Doctor Forkinstein"
> 
> Those look like a whole lot of fun to shoot but a whole lot of pain in the a-double-s to make so hats off to you my friend you did it again.
> Keep up the great work Lee.
> ...





Barky Bow said:


> Well as expected you certainly did not dissapoint mr mad scientist. I think you should change your name to "Doctor Forkinstein"
> 
> Those look like a whole lot of fun to shoot but a whole lot of pain in the a-double-s to make so hats off to you my friend you did it again.
> Keep up the great work Lee.
> ...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm diggin' it. ... Still Space Age, Lee, but you're gonna be the first to enter the information age I bet. :bowdown:


The j8ok

V

K



DougDynasty said:


> Wow lee u sir are a Meistro. Dan those are awesome. What I'd give to be as talented as you for one day. Man super cool shooters





leon13 said:


> Wow she got kids !!!! Just to let you know we could adopt one to help you out so you can concentrate on
> "breading mommy"
> ( alien like )
> Cheerio





JTslinger said:


> Those do look fantastic
> 
> Is the question of the quality a matter of them being safe to shoot?





Barky Bow said:


> Well as expected you certainly did not dissapoint mr mad scientist. I think you should change your name to "Doctor Forkinstein"
> 
> Those look like a whole lot of fun to shoot but a whole lot of pain in the a-double-s to make so hats off to you my friend you did it again.
> Keep up the great work Lee.
> ...





Barky Bow said:


> Well as expected you certainly did not dissapoint mr mad scientist. I think you should change your name to "Doctor Forkinstein"
> 
> Those look like a whole lot of fun to shoot but a whole lot of pain in the a-double-s to make so hats off to you my friend you did it again.
> Keep up the great work Lee.
> ...


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Very very cool in a Buck Rogers X George Jetson sorta way.

If it burns your eyes when you sand/work it, it is most likely a real high quality Lexan. I used heat and delaminated some multi layered "bullet proof" windows from an old armored van and it did the same super glue burn the eyes/nose thing when worked. They were labeled as Lexan.


----------

